# Looking to buy a Hymer B544 - common problems to look for?



## stevegos

Hi

I am looking to buy a used Hymer B544 motor home, years around 1994 to 2000.

Is there are common problems these models suffer from? 

Anything... Engine, chassis, habitation, etc.

All help greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Steven


----------



## bognormike

engines will be sluggish compared with newer models. Solidly built vans; check possible damp problems on bodywork joints.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'd look for the Sprinter or Ducato 2.8jtd, they should be nippy enough, stay away for the 2.5 fiat engined ones, very slow IMO.

Test drive before negotiating a price, make sure you see everything working before paying anything.


----------



## prof20

Hi Steven,
I have had a 1997 left hand drive German import B544 for the last seven years without experiencing any problems.

It has the 2.5 TD Fiat engine.

I would in no way describe it as 'sluggish'. It has the power to keep up with motorway traffic and accelerate out of trouble, and will cruise at motorway speeds all day, although at those speeds fuel economy suffers.

Cruising at around 55mph gives me around 25mpg.

Assuming that it is the original engine, my odometer is showing 130,000 KM.

It uses very little oil. I have it regularly serviced, yearly with a full oil change and do 4 to 5,000 miles per year, and usually only have to top up with a pint of oil per year.

I also use a diesel additive with every fill-up, which I find keeps the engine clean so it never fails the emissions test on MOT.

It is smooth and pleasant to drive.

The only problem with it, (and I would say with any FWD, having formerly had a RWD twin-wheel chassis MH), is the performance on soft terrain or wet grass. It will just spin the wheels on such terrain, so you have to be careful where you site it, (or have a tow-rope/chains/grip-mats/biscuit tray handy).

It also has a good lock, with quite a small turning circle, handy when manoeuvring. 

Hope this helps,

Roger


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'd forgotten that they did a 2.5TD, the one I tried had no turbo, which was really slow.


----------



## pieterv

I have a 2003 B544 with the jtd engine, not sure when that was introduced, but find it has enough power to keep up with traffic, even on mountain roads (not with the boy racers, obviously).

The water pump doesn't have eternal life, bit is easily replaced. 

We have had no issues, and would recommend it.

Pieter


----------



## anneveronica

I have had one since March, 2000, W reg, 50k miles on clock, RHD. Bought it from a dealer with 3 month warranty. Had it checked first at a garage who said it was in good condition for its age. I find acceleration quite good, I can keep up with the traffic flow no problem. Going uphill needs a bit of patience but low gear does the trick. I love the neat turning circle, its easily manoeuvrable, even for 5'5" me!
I had a problem with heating but it was repaired under the warranty.

I also took out a further warranty for a year for £199 which I thought is well worth it given that Im not in the least mechanical-minded!
Good luck in finding a suitable vehicle.
Anne


----------



## stevegos

Many thanks for your info and replies.

I'm still looking round and hope to have to bought by the end of July.

Steven


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

Common faults that I am aware of with regards to Hymers of this age (I have a B584 so not too dissimilar) are that there can be faults with the shower trays cracking, return valve from the boiler requiring an additional non return valve to that fitted in the Reich water pump (easy and cheap job to rectify). The fuel gauge can also be problematic and constantly show empty or illuminate the low fuel warning light (again an easy fault to rectify if you have very basic DIY skills). The front chassis member can be prone to rust (this can be replaced at a moderate cost) which is easily preventable if it is in good condition when you buy. The warning buzzer when the steps are deployed is also prone to failure due to the poor design with regards to water from the rear tyres being thrown up and over the mechanism and earth point.
I'm sure that there are other problems but these are the ones I have come across the most in my research when we bought our Hymer.
Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## stephsol

This has been good reading for me as Im close to buying one, it does have high mileage 99000. For a diesel I dont think thats too problematic.... what do you think?


----------



## LittleGreyCat

Quick additional note - up to around 2000 (base vehicle age, which can be earlier than on road registration due to the time to build and sell) the Fiat Ducato 2.8 turbo diesel had a mechanical fuel pump with no fancy electronics.

Fiat then started to change the Ducato - first they installed a new common rail diesel in the old chassis, then around 2002 they changed to a new chassis.

We have one of the "cross over" models which means that we have an ECU which can be upgraded for more power or economy, but a very strange diagnostic connector (under the near side in the engine bay) which causes much head scratching at Fiat main dealers and independent diesel garages.

Later models (2002+) have a standard ODBII socket in the cab which makes many diagnostic tests much easier.

So if you are looking around the 2000 era, see if you can get the post-2002 model. Locating the ODBII socket in the cab should be a good guide.

Oh, and at some point prior to 2001 they added a fifth gear to the old 4 gear box by fitting it in somewhere rather than by a complete redesign, and this can suffer from lubrication failure and break up, damaging the rest of the gear box. This is covered in other threads back a few years. Main advice seems to be not to engage 5th gear until the engine is fully warmed up. At some point there was a newer gear box produced. No idea when the change over was, though.


----------



## Mrplodd

I had a Fiat based one on a "P" plate a few years ago, solidly built but the over cab bed tapered a LOT at each end so was not that useable as there was little room at the shoulder area so be sure to both lie on it to check there is enough room.

Also It was WOEFULLY short on rear axle payload, empty I had about 50Kg available!!!!

Just something to be aware of and, if you are looking at an older one on a Fiat base, be sure to have it weighed FIRST.

Andy


----------

